# 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard



## Diliskar (14. Juli 2019)

*2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Hallo!
Ich hoffe das Thema passt hier rein..

Wollte mich erkundigen, ob bei dem Mainboard MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE *klick* MSI MPG X570

diese 2 M.2 SSD passen.

1. *klick* 250GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus

2. *klick* 500GB Samsung 970 Evo Plus

War mir nicht sicher, denn beim Mainboard steht 1 x Lightning M.2 slot (Gen4 x4) + 1 x Turbo M.2 slot (Gen3x4). Und da ich wenig Erfahrung habe, weiß ich nicht so recht, ob das passt 

Bedanke mich schon einmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Natürlich passen die. Jede übliche (2280) M.2-SSD passt in jeden M.2-Slot deines Boards.

Das einzige was die Spec deines Boards dir sagt ist, dass der obere Slot PCIe4.0 unterstützt und der untere nur 3.0.
Da die gewählten SSDs aber beides 3.0-Versionen sind ist das völlig egal.


----------



## Diliskar (14. Juli 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Alles klar, vielen Dank  
Schönen Sonntag


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. Juli 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Wuerde mit dem Kauf warten.... Heute gab es bspw. Samsung 97p Evo 1tb fuer knapp 130€ bei Amazon....
Da finde ich 110€ fuer die 512gb Version nicht so toll.......


----------



## Net_Hans (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das MSI MPG X-570 Gaming Plus gekauft und wollte auch zwei Samsung PCIe 3.0 M.2 Karten einbauen. Auf dem Slot 1 wird keine der Karten erkannt. Im Handbuch steht, das auf Slot 1 nur PCIe 4.0 funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Auf Slot1 müssen M.2-SSDs laufen. Die einzige Einschränkung ist dass für PCIe4.0 natürlich ein Ryzen3000 drin sein muss. Abwärtskompatibel ist PCIe aber grundsätzlich immer, das ist in der Spezifikation so vorgesehen. Da müsse MSI schon extremen Unsinn fabriziert haben.


Da steht zwar im Handbuch dass der erste M.2 Slot PCIe4.0 kann aber das bedeutet (für mich) dass er alle darunter auch kann da das nunmal die Norm ist. Oder anders gesagt bei meinem Gigabyte-Board steht auch dass alle M.2Slots PCIe4.0 sind aber meine Samsung 3.0er laufen alle wie sie sollen. Wie gesagt wenn MSI da irgendein künstliches PCIe4.0-only gebastelt hat wäre das schon fast arglistige Täuschung das nicht explizit anzugeben - die wenigsten User dürften heutzutage schon eine PCIe4.0-M.2 verwenden (gibt ja kaum welche). Da müssten sich doch tausende Leute beschweren?


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



Net_Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir das MSI MPG X-570 Gaming Plus gekauft und wollte auch zwei Samsung PCIe 3.0 M.2 Karten einbauen. Auf dem Slot 1 wird keine der Karten erkannt. Im Handbuch steht, das auf Slot 1 nur PCIe 4.0 funktioniert.



WEnn ich dem Handbuch trauen kann, ist das abhängig vom Prozessor.
Hast du ein Ryzen 3000 drin, läuft nur ein PCIe 4.0 Modul. Beim alten Ryzen läuft ein PCIe 3.0 Modul. Das liegt daran, dass der Slot die Lanes direkt vom Prozessor bekommt und nicht abwärts kompatibel ist.
Der zweite M.2 Slot ist über den Hub angebunden und läuft immer mit PCIe 3.0.
Suspekt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Aber das müsste doch bei allen anderen Boards mit direktanbindung dann auch so sein? Mir wäre nichts dergleichen bekannt - sowas hätte doch Wellen geschlagen wenn Zehntausende von M.2-SSDs auf einmal alle im ersten Slot von X570-Boards nicht erkannt werden würden. 

Wie gesagt ich hab gar keine Probleme, meine 970EVOs funktionieren sowohl im M.2 mit CPU-Anbindung als auch übern Hub - obwohl beide Slots als PCIe4.0 gekennzeichnet sind. Ich hab die M.2 nur deswegen im untersten Slot übern Hub laufen weil ich dann rankomme ohne Grafikkarte und CPU-Tower auszubauen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aber das müsste doch bei allen anderen Boards mit direktanbindung dann auch so sein? Mir wäre nichts dergleichen bekannt - sowas hätte doch Wellen geschlagen wenn Zehntausende von M.2-SSDs auf einmal alle im ersten Slot von X570-Boards nicht erkannt werden würden.



Bei Gigabyte steht drin, dass der erste M.2 Slot kompatibel mit PCIe 3.0 Modulen ist.
Bei MSI steht nix von PCIe 3.0 Kompatibilität drin. 
Keine Ahnung, was man davon halten soll, aber offenbar läuft die PCIe 3.0 M.2 nicht im ersten Slot.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich hab gar keine Probleme, meine 970EVOs funktionieren sowohl im M.2 mit CPU-Anbindung als auch übern Hub - obwohl beide Slots als PCIe4.0 gekennzeichnet sind. Ich hab die M.2 nur deswegen im untersten Slot übern Hub laufen weil ich dann rankomme ohne Grafikkarte und CPU-Tower auszubauen.



Ich habe meine Grafikkarte ausgebaut und die M.2 oben eingebaut.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



Net_Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir das MSI MPG X-570 Gaming Plus gekauft und wollte auch zwei Samsung PCIe 3.0 M.2 Karten einbauen. Auf dem Slot 1 wird keine der Karten erkannt. Im Handbuch steht, das auf Slot 1 nur PCIe 4.0 funktioniert.



Welche SSDs hast du denn genau? 
Der obere M.2 Slot kann nur PCIe SSDs ansteuern. Sata SSDs werden nur im unteren M.2 Slot erkannt.


----------



## Net_Hans (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Hmm das ist ja alles sehr komisch mit dem Slot.

Ich habe folgende M.2 Karten verbauen wollen:

- Samsung SSD 970 PRO 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V7P512BW)
- Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V7S500BW)


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Wenn die im M.2_1 nicht laufen aber in allen anderen Slots schon hat MSI offenbar tatsächlich einen (aktuell) völlig unsinnigen PCIe4.0-only M.2-Slot verbaut und ist nicht mal im Stande in den Dokumentationen vernünftig darauf hinzuweisen.
Ganz großes Kino, MSI. 


Also heute kann man sich anscheinend wirklich bei nichts mehr sicher sein. Die Abwärtskompatibilität von PCIexpress war bisher immer absolut selbstverständlich.


----------



## cordonbleu (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Und im unteren Slot 2 funktionieren beide SSDs?




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn die im M.2_1 nicht laufen aber in allen anderen Slots schon hat MSI offenbar tatsächlich einen (aktuell) völlig unsinnigen PCIe4.0-only M.2-Slot verbaut und ist nicht mal im Stande in den Dokumentationen vernünftig darauf hinzuweisen.



Das bezweifel ich. Ich meine mich auch dran erinnern zu können, dass man die PCIe Einstellungen im Bios ändern kann. Dort war auch Gen. 3 etc. wählbar. Standardmäßig steht es auf Auto, womit es aber auch laufen sollte. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ob sich das auch auf den M.2 Slot bezieht. Im Zweifel würde ich das Board reklamieren. Kann ja auch schlicht sein, dass dort was defekt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Stimmt, das könnte man noch nachsehen ob man im BIOS was hart auf PCIe3.0 zurückstellen muss. Aber wie du schon sagst, das sollte die Automatik auch hinkriegen. Normalerweise läuft die so, dass man mit PCIe1.0 anfragt ob ein Gerät da ist - wird das bejaht fragt man mit PCIe2.0 und so weiter bis keine Antwort mehr kommt - und benutzt dann das höchste was bejaht wurde. Kein Hexenwerk an Automatik.


----------



## Net_Hans (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Beide Karten gehen im Slot 2. Im BIOS habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Aber ich habe auch so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem BIOS. Ich finde mich irgendwie nicht so recht zurecht in dem Teil. Wenn jemand sich mit MSI BIOS auskennt, dann helft mir bitte auf die Sprünge


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



Net_Hans schrieb:


> Beide Karten gehen im Slot 2. Im BIOS habe ich nichts passendes gefunden. Aber ich habe auch so meine Schwierigkeiten mit dem BIOS. Ich finde mich irgendwie nicht so recht zurecht in dem Teil. Wenn jemand sich mit MSI BIOS auskennt, dann helft mir bitte auf die Sprünge



Hi,

Schau mal hier:
M.2-SSD wird nicht angezeigt an M2_1 auf MPG X570 Gaming Pro


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*

Und was soll ihm das helfen? Dass wir hier keine SATA-M.2 SSDs haben ist schon lange klar.


----------



## warawarawiiu (28. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und was soll ihm das helfen? Dass wir hier keine SATA-M.2 SSDs haben ist schon lange klar.



Naja, jetzt weiß er wenigstens dass er nicht allein mit dem Problem ist und das es für sein Bord normal zu Weinschenke ^^
Wenn man googelt, findet man auch viele englische Seiten zu Msi x570 Bords mit dem selben Problem.

Hört sich also nicht unbedingt nach einer Einstellungssache an.


----------



## Net_Hans (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: 2x M.2 für MSI MPG X570 Mainboard*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn man googelt, findet man auch viele englische Seiten zu Msi x570 Bords mit dem selben Problem.
> 
> Hört sich also nicht unbedingt nach einer Einstellungssache an.



Das habe ich schon befürchtet. Aus diesem Grund habe ich mir schon einen PICe to M.2 Adapter gekauft um dann die zweite Karte so zu installieren. Mal gucken ob das so klappt, wie ich das gerne hätte.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

muss diesen Beitrag mal ausgraben, da ich mich nun endlich für ein Board entschieden habe, jetzt aber doch verunsichert bin. Wollte nämlich ebenfalls eine 970 Pro m2 als Systemplatte verwenden. Normale SSD habe ich genügend und PCIe 3.0 m2 wäre eine ausreichende Steigerung zu meinen Sata-SSD.


Besteht das Problem weiterhin, dass man die nicht im oberen Slot einsetzen kann und wenn man die im unteren Slot verwendet, dass dann tatsächlich das WLAN-Modul und der LAN-Anschluss deaktiviert wird? Das wäre ja total beknackt und eine Frechheit, dass das nirgends in den Beschreibungen steht.

Jedenfalls habe ich von solchen Problemen in (älteren) Beiträgen in englischsprachigen Foren gelesen, allerdings auch, dass das nach einem BIOS-Update problemlos funktionieren würde.


----------

